# ***looking to lease some land***



## Jmcdevitt1530 (Mar 14, 2017)

We are looking for some land to lease (450+) we would like to be on the the oconee river with water and power hookups IN THE DUBLIN AREA! Let me know if there is anything out there avialible!! Thank you!


----------



## popcorn501 (Mar 22, 2017)

Got three openings in Dooly co. With trailer hook ups


----------

